# My 2011 Wasatch Front Archery Buck



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys, just thought I would share.

Here is the buck I killed August 28th, 2011 on my general archery hunt in Utah. I've been waiting to post this because I wanted to include it in my Hunt Adventure Challenge story.





































I have photos and video of this buck alive during the hunt a week before I harvest him as well!










If you would like to see more photos and read the story, please check out the link below. I've been writing my HAC for a while now, and I hope you enjoy it.

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 52/54.html


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet buck and story!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking buck and a great read! Pretty cool you started with a goal and got it done. I worked for Pinnacle couple summers back to so it was entertaining to see you be successful even with being gone for a while.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Dang! That's where he disappeared to.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Great story and buck.


----------



## Fishane1 (Sep 14, 2011)

You are a stud!!! Awesome story! Incredible buck. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I just spend the better part of hour reading through this. WOW! awesome story! I loved reading it.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buckie! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice looking buck. I also liked the video you got of the big buck. well done!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

nice


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

is that a blue tooth?


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> is that a blue tooth?


Sure is! Mostly used to listen to music wirelessly. And a lot easier to talk on that up there so I can keep glassing and or cleaning out a deer! For all of you who haven't tried it, you don't know what your missing! :mrgreen:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice lookin buck sean!! looks like you had a great hunt!! now can you please apologize to ally and get back to whats important!! i miss reading your reports about waterfowl!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful buck. I'd love to get one with velvet sometime.


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> now can you please apologize to ally and get back to whats important!!


Oh! You mean chasing big bull elk on the extended!?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Great deer. I hope you got a shot at that elk!


----------

